# Eintopfen, Austopfen und wie ist es dann mit dem Winterschutz?



## etaine (19. Juni 2009)

Hallo an alle, die es bereits besser wissen.

Das Miniteichfieber hat mich überrollt. Mein Schattenteich hat sich mords gemacht. Es grünt und wuchert. Zwar habe ich viele Mückenlarven, aber null Algenproblem.
Da das Teichfieber steigt, werde ich nun am Wochenende eine Zinkwanne bepflanzen (Buntes Glanzgras, __ Froschlöffel, __ Fieberklee, __ Krebsschere... gab nicht mehr soo viel im Baumarkt).
Dabei frage ich mich:
1. Was wird eigentlich mit den Pflanzen im Winter. Und diesen Aspekt betrachtend: "Kann ich es mal testen, die Pflanzen auszutopfen und frei zu pflanzen?" Oder muss ich die Wanne im Winter wohl ausleeren und es wäre besser, wenn die Pflanzen in Töpfe wären? Die Zinkwanne soll freigestellt und nicht eingegraben werden. Und wie überwintere ich die Pflanzen?
2. Ebenso die Pflanzen im Fertighartschalenschattenmini. Er fasst ja nur 110 Liter. Wird er durchfrieren und was vertragen die Pflanzen? 
Minirohrkolben, Seerosen, __ Hechtkraut, Tannenwedel sind in Töpfen und könnten rausgenommen werden.
__ Wasserminze, __ Blutweiderich und Vergissmeinnicht sind in der Sumpfrinne ausgepflanzt.
3. hat nix mit Winter zu tun.
Die Zinkwanne wird mehr Sonne abbekommen als der Hartschalenteich. Würde es Sinn machen, das Hechtkraut und die Seerosen von der Hartschale in die Zinkwanne umzustellen, weil mehr Sonne die beiden eher zum Blühen bringt als der Schattenteich. Oder ist das purer Stress für die Pflanzen? Und würden im Gegenzug Fieberklee und Froschlöffel auch Schatten vertragen?
4. Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass Fieberklee und Froschlöffel nicht so gerne Kalk im Wasser haben. Wenn ich diesen weissen Kiesel anschau, den ich beim Hartschalenteich benutzt habe, dachte ich schon, dass das Zeug kalkig ist.
5. warum werden dir fragen immer mehr und nicht weniger?

Bitte macht mich schlau

Liebe Grüsse 
Doris


----------



## Eugen (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eintopfen, Austopfen und wie ist es dann mit dem Winterschutz?*

hallo Doris,

ich kann nur von mir sprechen :



etaine schrieb:


> 1. Was wird eigentlich mit den Pflanzen im Winter. Und diesen Aspekt betrachtend: "Kann ich es mal testen, die Pflanzen auszutopfen und frei zu pflanzen?" Oder muss ich die Wanne im Winter wohl ausleeren und es wäre besser, wenn die Pflanzen in Töpfe wären? Die Zinkwanne soll freigestellt und nicht eingegraben werden. Und wie überwintere ich die Pflanzen?



Bei mir ist fast alles frei ausgepflanzt,da Töpfe bescheuert aussehen.
Sowohl meine Minianlage,als auch die Badewanne habe ich im Winter mit Styroporplatten abgedeckt und mit Noppenfolie geschützt.
Die Badewanne wurde eingewickelt.
Trotzdem ist alles durchgefroren, bis auf ein Seeröschen und dem __ Kleefarn hat alles den harten Winter überstanden



etaine schrieb:


> 2. Ebenso die Pflanzen im Fertighartschalenschattenmini. Er fasst ja nur 110 Liter. Wird er durchfrieren und was vertragen die Pflanzen?
> Minirohrkolben, Seerosen, __ Hechtkraut, Tannenwedel sind in Töpfen und könnten rausgenommen werden.
> __ Wasserminze, __ Blutweiderich und Vergissmeinnicht sind in der Sumpfrinne ausgepflanzt.



Die Seerose würde ich im Keller überwintern,der Rest ist samt und sonders winterhart.
Vergißmeinnicht ist eh nur einjährig,samt sich aber gut aus.



etaine schrieb:


> 3. hat nix mit Winter zu tun.
> Die Zinkwanne wird mehr Sonne abbekommen als der Hartschalenteich. Würde es Sinn machen, das Hechtkraut und die Seerosen von der Hartschale in die Zinkwanne umzustellen, weil mehr Sonne die beiden eher zum Blühen bringt als der Schattenteich. Oder ist das purer Stress für die Pflanzen? Und würden im Gegenzug __ Fieberklee und __ Froschlöffel auch Schatten vertragen?



Die Seerose freut sich sicher über mehr Sonne.
Das Hechtkraut gedeiht auch im Halbschatten,blüht dann nur etwas später.
Die beiden letzteren vertragen auch Schatten.



etaine schrieb:


> 4. Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass Fieberklee und Froschlöffel nicht so gerne Kalk im Wasser haben. Wenn ich diesen weissen Kiesel anschau, den ich beim Hartschalenteich benutzt habe, dachte ich schon, dass das Zeug kalkig ist.



Stimmt,trotzdem gedeihen sie bei mir auch im großen Teich prächtig (GH > 15 )
Die Kiesel geben keinen Kalk ab, da müßte dein Wasser schon recht "sauer" sein.


etaine schrieb:


> 5. warum werden dir fragen immer mehr und nicht weniger?



Gute Frage, nächste Frage


----------



## Dilmun (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eintopfen, Austopfen und wie ist es dann mit dem Winterschutz?*

Hallo Eugen!
Danke für deine Erfahrungen. Ich hab ja heuer mit einigen Minis begonnen und  das hilft mir auch. 
Meinen Büchern trau ich auch nicht immer.  Ich finde immer wieder unterschiedliche Angaben in den Büchern.
Außerdem: Supermini's hast du. Und deine __ Lotos


----------



## Eugen (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eintopfen, Austopfen und wie ist es dann mit dem Winterschutz?*

Hallo Sonja


Dilmun schrieb:


> Meinen Büchern trau ich auch nicht immer.  Ich finde immer wieder unterschiedliche Angaben in den Büchern.



Das wirst du auch hier im Forum finden.
Für mich heißt es: Probieren geht über studieren. 
Ausserdem gelten für Minis andere "Gesetze" 



Dilmun schrieb:


> Außerdem: Supermini's hast du. Und deine __ Lotos



Danke 
ich bin weiter am Arbeiten.
Die nächste Badewanne ist schon da und kommt in die Sumpfzone vom großen Teich.
Pflanzplan ist schon vor meinem geistigen Auge, jetzt fehlt nur noch etwas Zeit für die Vollendung.


----------



## niri (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eintopfen, Austopfen und wie ist es dann mit dem Winterschutz?*



Eugen schrieb:


> Für mich heißt es: Probieren geht über studieren.
> Ausserdem gelten für Minis andere "Gesetze"



@Eugen
Hallo Eugen,

nach ein paar Jahren mit meinen Miniteichen, kann ich Deinen Worten absolut zustimmen!

@all
Leute, traut euch etwas zu probieren und zu experementieren, jeder Miniteich ist anders, hat anderes Wasser, Pflanzen, Größe, Standort, Material. Holt euch hier Anregungen, aber seid bereit eure eigenen Wege zu gehen und etwas Neues auszuprobieren. Teichpflanzen sind bis auf wenige Ausnahmen sehr robust, verzeihen Fehler und zeigen auch gern, was ihnen gut tut .

LG
Ina


----------



## etaine (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eintopfen, Austopfen und wie ist es dann mit dem Winterschutz?*

Mensch Eugen, 

vielen Dank, dass du so ausführlich auf meine Fragerei eingegangen bist.
Grad wird meine Zinkwanne repariert. Es ist ja nur so ein kleines Wännchen, so ne Waschwanne, nicht so ne tolle Badewanne wie Deine. Leider schüttet es noch grad in Strömen. Sobald es leichter wird, auf alle Fälle aber spätestens morgen MUSS ich die Wanne gepflanzt haben. Bin eh schon unruhig, weil nix vorangeht.

Beste Grüsse aus Passau
Doris


----------

